# weird time with a frog



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i just started out using a top water frog so i haven't experienced this before.on sunday morning i finally got some time on the water.i was fishin' the only pads in the little lake and i tossed the frog onto the bank and slid it in.well i twitched it @ 3 times and blam,frog's gone in big splash,felt something and went to set the hook & nothin',zip,zero.got mad cause i thought i'd missed it.so i proceeded to do the same thing all over again.same thing happened again.so now i'm even more frustrated.sooooooooo i do it all over one more time.the same thing as the first 2 times.so after missin' it for what i thought was the 3rd time i let the frog sit there.well lo and behold i see 2 giant eyeballs surface @ 6" from said frog.at even the slightest twitch,bump,whatever,mr.toad/frog would jump on and demolish my lil frog and take it under.i was wonderin' has that ever happened to anyone else?was the darn thing horny or hungry?could it have been territorial?i figured my spro frog looked real enough to the real toad/frog.i must of been workin' it right i supppose.anything like that ever happened to anyone else out there?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! That is funny, and I've never had that happen to me.

Although, I'm sure the frog is posting something very similar in a frog forum:

Subj: Weird Time with a Frog
I was ALL over this frog today trying to get some lovin', and all it would do is twitch. Was it stupid?! was I not doing it right? Never had this happen before...

Frogzilla


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

Tokugawa said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! That is funny, and I've never had that happen to me.
> 
> Although, I'm sure the frog is posting something very similar in a frog forum:
> 
> ...


now thats the funniest thing ive read in a looooooong time


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

HAHAHAHA thats good...best laugh iv had allllllll day...thanks  lol


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I would nickname that frog "Horny Toad".....that's some funy stuff!!! lol


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

LOL I've had that happen many times...I've also have had snakes and turtles blow up or follow them to the boat before.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

I've had that happen before and have had birds attack the frog also.

Always gave me a good feeling about how good a frog really is, when every predator attacks it! 

I'd hate to be a frog in a body of water!!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

glad to hear i'm not the only one out there.i'm still laughing about it.i never even thought about it happening before now.i bet that frog/toad is still wonderin' where his/her "love buddy" went to.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! That is funny, and I've never had that happen to me.
> 
> Although, I'm sure the frog is posting something very similar in a frog forum:
> 
> ...


lol....fell off my chair....pepsi burns the nose when it exits the body that way.......lol


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Frogs are canabalistic.


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

I actually caught a frog on a Pop-R earlier this year, they don't fight near as much as bass!!


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

My son caught a giant bullfrog at Resthaven earlier this summer on a Scumfrog. Funniest thing I ever witnessed. The bullfrog followed mine twice before Bryson pitched his frog in front of it just to see what would happen, then sploosh, the darn thing hit it and got hooked. Bullfrogs are a lot of fun to try to take off a hook, especially ones the size of a softball.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

when i was about 13 or so i used to rig a rubber worm up weedless and pitch it in front of frogs in my neighbors pond... probably the most fun i ever had as a young guy.. they are real fun to get on the land and chase after and get off the hook...


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

peon said:


> when i was about 13 or so i used to rig a rubber worm up weedless and pitch it in front of frogs in my neighbors pond... probably the most fun i ever had as a young guy.. they are real fun to get on the land and chase after and get off the hook...


i was blue gill fishin' once awhile ago and was using a bright chrome hook.it was dangling and i seen these 2 eyes pop,then blam the frog nailed it and hooked itself.i laughed my butt off at first.that was the 1st time it ever happened to me.i had a blast trying to get the hook out.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I caught a frog on a Jitterbug before, boy was I surprised.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i'm tellin' ya all that spro makes a hellava frog.1st i had 1 tryin' to get busy with mine.then yesterday i a giant heron trying to get it.it chased my frog probably 5 or 6 times before i think it got mad at me for not letting it have it.then i get this big ol' snake tryin' to eat it.it gave upafter about 3 or 4 times.i thought i was gonna hook the both of 'em.that would've been really interesting & entertainin' to un hook 'em.i'm waitin' to see what grabs it next.hopefully it'll be a hawg seeing how i haven't hook 1 yet on the darn thing.gotta say though i really like throwin the frog.


----------

